# Free Books February 2009--Post info about Free Books Here!



## Betsy the Quilter

Post info about free books here! For free books posted in January, click here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2040.0.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Free from www.manybooks.net

The House of a Thousand Candles by Meredith Nicholson

A novel of romance and adventure, of love and valor, of mystery and hidden treasure. The hero is required to spend a whole year in the isolated house, which according to his grandfather's will shall then become his. If the terms of the will be violated the house goes to a young woman whom the will, furthermore, forbids him to marry. Nobody can guess the secret, and the whole plot moves along with an exciting zip.

Here's a link:

http://manybooks.net/titles/nicholsonm1244112441-0.html

Ann

_--fixed link. Betsy_


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I searched manybooks.net by title and author and couldn't find the book. Here's the Amazon link, but there's no kindle version.



There's a similar site, mnybks.net, that has a lot more books than manybooks.net. It's there. Here's the link.

http://mnybks.net/download.wml?autoID=18658


----------



## sherylb

gertiekindle said:


> I searched manybooks.net by title and author and couldn't find the book. Here's the Amazon link, but there's no kindle version.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a similar site, mnybks.net, that has a lot more books than manybooks.net. It's there. Here's the link.
> 
> http://mnybks.net/download.wml?autoID=18658


Mnybks.net is the mobile site for manybooks.net.
I went to Manybooks.net and clicked on Authors, then on "N" and scrolled down to Nicholson, Meredith and clicked on him then you are taken to a page that has all the books by him on the site and it includes the above book.
I use manybooks.net all the time and I find that is the easiest way to find a book.


----------



## Anju 

do we download it as mobipockets? or JAR or ereader or ?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Question:  I have downloaded House of a Thousand Candles to mobipocket.  My eBay Kindle will arrive either Monday or Tuesday.  I am still unclear how to move this book to Kindle.  Do I save it to the SD card?  Do I need to reformat?  Are there ANY easy answers?  I have tried and tried to read about this subject, cause I know that there are hundreds of threads on it but for some reason, it all goes over my head.


----------



## sherylb

Anju said:


> do we download it as mobipockets? or JAR or ereader or ?


PRC works with the Kindle. 
Sometimes the metadata is not correct so I like to save it as a RTF, then once on the computer re-save as a DOC and run it through Mobipocket Creator to make sure the metadata is correct. It is not as complicated as it sounds and with the amount of books I have on my Kindle the ability to see the correct title and author is kind of important to me.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Download the mobi or prc format to avoid having to reformat. This can be read by the Kindle. You may need to download: mobipocket reader program it is here you can change/add the author information, book summaries, and so forth.

To transfer book to your kindle: Use the USB to attach it to the computer, Go to my computer, click on the removeable drive it is located and just drag to the 'documents' file on the kindle.

SD is recommended if you are added audio files and screensavers.


----------



## SophieD

There's a list of places to get free ebooks here: Free Kindle Books


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Download the mobi or prc format to avoid having to reformat. This can be read by the Kindle. You may need to download: mobipocket reader program it is here you can change/add the author information, book summaries, and so forth.
> 
> To transfer book to your kindle: Use the USB to attach it to the computer, Go to my computer, click on the removeable drive it is located and just drag to the 'documents' file on the kindle.
> 
> SD is recommended if you are added audio files and screensavers.


Did I read earlier that downloading prc format is better as it doesn't lose the author? AUGH! They make this so confusing! I am slightly ADD in that if I get all the free books from mobipocket to Kindle and they cannot be sorted by title or author or such because they aren't formatted correctly, that will drive me BATTY!!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I usually download .mobi formatted files and all of them had their authors name included. Its the PDF's that I usually need change things.


----------



## MAGreen

It looks like if you put -domain (that's minus domain) into the search field and then sort by low to high price you can find the non public domain books that are free on Amazon without having to sort through them all. I know the Jungle search site has a "featured item" option that will bring up some of them, but not all.


----------



## Leslie

I got this link off the Amazon board:

*Flores Girl.*

http://www.floresgirl.com/flores-girl-ebook-order.htm

Action / Adventure, Free, Romance, Science Fiction
Sarah finds herself clinging for life aboard a small boat that is being tossed about by a raging storm in the Flores Sea. Sarah is an attractive young lady and a leading authority on the study of the great apes but she is questioning her own sanity for having taken this journey. This is one of many trips Sarah has made to assist her academic mentor but this trip takes a decidedly wrong turn when the boat's engine dies forcing her and her guides to seek shelter on a small, uncharted island in the Flores Sea.

As the guides repair the motor of their stranded boat, Sarah wanders off from the beach, heading to the woods to observe the local bird population. While she is sitting in the woods she suddenly feels as if she is being watched. Sarah is not easily scared, since she has spent many days alone in the wild while observing her beloved chimps and gorillas. But this experience is entirely different to her and she begins to feels a strange presence closing in about her. Then she actually hears the presence! Strange human-like voices, much like the mumbling's of the damned, begin to fill her ears coming from all directions. Sarah is terrified and paralyzed with fear as they begin to surround her. In the distance Sarah can hear the guides frantically searching for her but they are too late to rescue...


----------



## koland

Samhellion is giving away more ebooks for Valentines (mostly short stories, it appears), in PDF format, one per day until Feb 15:

http://www.thesamhellion.com


----------



## Lizzy

gertiekindle said:


> I searched manybooks.net by title and author and couldn't find the book. Here's the Amazon link, but there's no kindle version.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a similar site, mnybks.net, that has a lot more books than manybooks.net. It's there. Here's the link.
> 
> http://mnybks.net/download.wml?autoID=18658


Here is the link from manybooks.net

http://manybooks.net/titles/nicholsonm1244112441-0.html

For best results download Mobipocket - Mobi


----------



## koland

Another site with free short stories for Valentines: http://www.phaze.com/valentinesday.html


----------



## Erik John Bertel

I saw a link to my new e-Book on my site so I figured I would chime in and thank Leslie for the post. I hope this is not considered a breach in etiquette as well since this is kind of the norm for authors within the podcasting community. This is the first e-Book in a trilogy that I am writing so I am eager to get feedback from readers on this first novel. Moreover, I would like to make sure that the formatting is working for the Kindle so please feel free to send me your comments.

Cheers
Erik John Bertel

Flores Girl: The Children God Forgot 
By Erik John Bertel
Link: http://www.floresgirl.com/flores-girl-ebook-order.htm
Genre: Adventure, Science Fiction, Romance

Novel Description: 
The two scientists, Sarah and Richard discover the existence of a living human ancestor, **** floresiensis on an isolated tropical island. These small hobbit-like creatures are not the hobbits of JRR Tolkien's stories but a small tribe of prehistoric people called the Ebu Gogo living in seeming isolation for nearly a half million years on the Indonesian island of Irmã Flores. In their unrelenting quest for knowledge, Sarah and Richard unintentionally expose these innocents to the onslaught of the modern world including corporate raiders, Indonesian pirates (sorry, no Johnny Depp types!) and religious zealots. Moreover, while struggling with the magnitude of their find, Sarah and Richard are forced to reconcile their own, very different personalities. In the process of discovery and befriending these ancient people, Sarah and Richard rediscover their own humanity and the opportunity to find true love.
The novel begins with Sarah finding herself clinging for life aboard a small boat that is being tossed about by a tempest in the Flores Sea. Sarah is an attractive young lady and a leading authority on the study of the great apes but she is questioning her own sanity for having taken this journey. This is one of many trips Sarah has made to assist her mentor but this trip takes wrong turn when the boat's engine dies and forcing her and her guides to seek shelter on a small, uncharted island in the Flores Sea.

As the guides repair the motor of their stranded boat, Sarah wanders off from the beach, heading to the woods to observe the local bird population. While she is sitting in the woods she suddenly feels as if she is being watched. Sarah is not easily scared, since she has spent many days alone in the wild while observing her beloved chimps and gorillas. But this experience is entirely different to her and she begins to feels a strange presence closing in about her. Then she actually hears the presence! Strange human-like voices, much like the mumbling's of the damned, begin to fill her ears coming from all directions. Sarah is terrified and paralyzed with fear as they begin to surround her. In the distance Sarah can hear the guides frantically searching for her but it is too late for rescue...

Warning! The novel contains contemporary language, numerous naked Ebu Gogo, some sexuality, depictions of drug use and humor that some might find to be objectionable. In other words, this is an raw adult theme book with ample violence, cussing and some overall acts of horniness. After all, this is a story about human evolution and human behavior and it is not a recommended book for children. Also keep in mind, this book has a complete disdain for almost all authority figures so consider yourself forewarned.


----------



## Mikuto

I doubt anyone would consider it a breech of etiquette. In fact I'm glad you came here to post a synopsis of your book, because I hadn't had much interest in it until you described it. I'll be downloading it tonight. 

Welcome to the boards Erik.


----------



## chynared21

*Welcome aboard Erik, nice to have you here.*


----------



## Lizzy

I got the book the other day but havent read it yet. It will probly be a couple of weeks or so before i get to it. I do hope that you will let us know when the sequels come out because there are to many for me to keep up with and i can never remember where to go to get them. Thanks for the book!


----------



## GrammieCheryl

3 new free books on Amazon...Harlequin or Harlequin type

Homespun Bride  $0.00

Once a Cowboy  $0.00

Slow Hands  $0.00

I tried the link maker but it shows $3.60

But if you search Amazon price low to high with -domain in the search box these come up free as well as the random house ones that have been there for a month.


----------



## crebel

I got to them just by typing the title in the search box.  Two of them came up with two choices, one free - one not.  Sorry about not linking since I know buying them from the Boards helps out - I will learn how to do this.


----------



## drenee

These are the same books that you can get from the Harlequin site for free...i think there are 10 or 15 total for free.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You have to use the old linkmaker. Here they are.


----------



## marianneg

Gertie, the last one isn't clicky


----------



## crebel

Does anyone know the rest of the titles to check and see if they are available at Amazon now - I have never downloaded from another site.


----------



## meljackson

Baby Bonanza and Speed Dating are free too. They were part of the 15 or so on the site. 

Melissa


----------



## crebel

Thanks Melissa - I just checked the whole list from Harlequin.  The 3 I listed before and the 2 you found are the only ones listed as free right now.  The remaining books all have either two listings - one already available for a price, or they say available Feb 01, 2009 which makes me think they will be free in the next couple of days.  The rest of the titles to keep checking on are:

The Bride's Baby
Crime Scene
Hide in Plain Sight
Stranded With A Spy
Kiss Me Deadly
His Lady Mistress
Price of Passion
Irresistible Forces
Dancing In The Moonlight
A Very Special Delivery

I usually only read Harlequin Historicals, but free is free!


----------



## Seamonkey

Here is the one link:











Slow Hands


----------



## Seamonkey




----------



## Seamonkey

No image available for Speed Dating.

Speed Dating


----------



## Guest

There is a free version of this book in all of those public domain books that they put up in the Kindle store. I'm sure you can find it with a search.

I'm just a few chapters into it an I love it. If you want to read another heartwarming story about a dog, give it a shot. It's written very well from the dog's point of view.


----------



## sem

Sorry, Vamp - looks like it is $3.36 now.


----------



## koland

Vampyre said:


> There is a free version of this book in all of those public domain books that they put up in the Kindle store. I'm sure you can find it with a search.
> 
> I'm just a few chapters into it an I love it. If you want to read another heartwarming story about a dog, give it a shot. It's written very well from the dog's point of view.


The name is messed up, found it searching by author name: http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-JoeAn-Autobiography-Dog/dp/B000JMKX3I/


----------



## Guest

Yep, That's it.  I didn't realize the title was mangled.


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks for the title, Vamp!  I just clicked from there on the author name and there are all sorts of versions, for all sorts of prices.. I got the free one.

Lynn D


----------



## Anne

Vampyre said:


> There is a free version of this book in all of those public domain books that they put up in the Kindle store. I'm sure you can find it with a search.
> 
> I'm just a few chapters into it an I love it. If you want to read another heartwarming story about a dog, give it a shot. It's written very well from the dog's point of view.
> 
> Thanks I just got the free version


----------



## worktolive

MAGreen said:


> It looks like if you put -domain (that's minus domain) into the search field and then sort by low to high price you can find the non public domain books that are free on Amazon without having to sort through them all. I know the Jungle search site has a "featured item" option that will bring up some of them, but not all.


Thanks so much. I was trying to figure out how to wade through all of those public domain books that Amazon added this weekend. I was getting very frustrated because the page function won't let you go past page 400 but even at page 400, it was still all public domain books.


----------



## Chloe

Lizzy said:


> Here is the link from manybooks.net
> 
> http://manybooks.net/titles/nicholsonm1244112441-0.html
> 
> For best results download Mobipocket - Mobi
> 
> Thank you! That was very easy!


----------



## Mom of 4

Gertie and Seamonkey,  

Thank you so much for the Harlequin links.  I haven't ventured off amazon to download, and one-clicking your links is so easy!!  It is really appreciated!

Theresa


----------



## drenee

Mom of 4.  I was nervous about venturing off of Amazon to download as well.  I finally went to manybooks.net.  They have a huge number of classics and there is an option to save in kindle version.  It downloads it straight to my computer in a file i created, and then i simply moved them over to my kindle.  i have probably downloaded 30 or more books that way.  Very easy.  And free.


----------



## Boston

another free harlequin

Stranded with a Spy


----------



## Xia

Hi folks, I apologize if this was already posted &#8230; but &#8230; it appears to me that _*some*_ of the free H. books you are looking for are available on amazon for free. I've attached the links below, where possible (I had to use the old link maker for most of these for some reason ?) I also found it odd that depending on how you search - or which link-maker you use - the books come up as either free or not free. I did my best to link below the FREE versions. IHTH.











Once a Cowboy by Linda Warren
$FREE

**************************











Homespun Bride by Jillian Hart 
$FREE

****************************



Stranded with a Spy
Author: Merline Lovelace
Price: $0.00

********************************











Slow Hands









$FREE

**********************************











Baby Bonanza









$FREE

*********************************



Speed Dating
Author: Nancy Warren
Price: $0.00

*********************************

Whew!! That took me a lot of time (altho I do be a bit slo at times  ). I sure hope it is of some help to someone out there. (And, again, I apologize if I've just accidentally duplicated someone else's work.

Also! PLEASE make sure the price says $0.00 before you one-click, as I may have accidentally linked to the pay-for-it version. (There are 2 versions of most of these books and only one version is $FREE.)


----------



## CS

Free Young Adult Fiction by author J.M Reep. I know many people here like that genre, and these two books don't sound bad at all.

*The Spring*

The Spring is the story of eight friends approaching the end of their senior year of high school. Preparing for graduation should be an exciting time, but as they look forward to college, fall in and out of love, and just try to endure their last days of high school, they discover the old bonds of friendship that held them together are falling apart. Can their friendships survive their dreams and hopes for the future? It's a little bit angsty, a little bit funny, a little bit philosophical, and a little bit romantic.

*Leah*

Introverted and shy, 14-year-old Leah Nells has lived her life alone, with only books to keep her company. As she starts 9th grade, she finds herself lost within the complicated social universe of high school - especially when she falls in love with a boy from her class. Under pressure from her parents, her classmates, and the whole noisy world, can she become the girl she wants to be?

http://www.jmreep.com/index.php?pr=Free_eBook_Downloads_

Available in a variety of formats, including Kindle-compatible Mobipocket PRC.


----------



## sharyn

More freebies...



The others I don't know how to make links for. They don't seem to be available on Amazon. So I'll just quote from the blog where I got the information:

http://kindlereader.blogspot.com/2009/02/kindle-e-books-on-cheap-weekly.html


A Man for the Ages, by Irving Bacheller, 1859-1950. HISTORICAL FICTION. Download site: MobileRead. Format: Mobipocket. Price: Free. Also available in the Amazon Kindle Book Store.
A fictional account of the life of Abraham Lincoln. Bacheller, who considered Abraham Lincoln to be the greatest man America had produced, wrote a trilogy based on his life: A Man for the Ages (1919), which took Lincoln up to his election to Congress; Father Abraham (1925), about Lincoln's last years; and A Boy for the Ages (1937), about Lincoln's boyhood. Born in Pierrepont, New York, Irving Bacheller graduated from St. Lawrence University in 1882 after which he accepted a job with a New York City newspaper. Two years later, he established a business to provide specialized articles to the major Sunday newspapers. It was through the Bacheller Syndicate that he brought to American readers the writings of British authors such as Joseph Conrad, Arthur Conan Doyle, and Rudyard Kipling. And, to the reading public he introduced New Jersey author Stephen Crane through arranging the serialization of his story, The Red Badge of Courage.

How to Disappear Completely, by David Bowick. FICTION. Download site: Feedbooks. Format: Mobipocket/Kindle. Price: Free.
"Sitting at the top of a Ferris wheel overlooking the Boston skyline, Josh's life takes an unexpected turn, and things will never be the same. Along with the many surprises on his life's new path, he'll come to take life advice from a family of ducks, get in a bloody war with a dog, lose his job over a spilled drink, wake up in the hospital, apply to work at an adult-themed novelty bakery, and find out that people often aren't what they seem. When you're at the top of the world, there's nowhere to go but down." - Feedbooks.

The Patriot Witch, by C. C. Finlay). First volume in the Traitor to the Crown series. The paper edition of this novel will be released on April 28 and available at Amazon. FANTASY. Download site: Author's web site. Format: PDF. Price: Free
"The year is 1775. On the surface, Proctor Brown appears to be an ordinary young man working the family farm in New England. He is a minuteman, a member of the local militia, determined to defend the rights of the colonies. Yet Proctor is so much more. Magic is in his blood, a dark secret passed down from generation to generation. But Proctor's mother has taught him to hide his talents, lest he be labeled a witch and find himself dangling at the end of a rope. A chance encounter with an arrogant British officer bearing magic of his own catapults Proctor out of his comfortable existence and into the adventure of a lifetime, as resistance sparks rebellion and rebellion becomes revolution. Now, even as he fights alongside his fellow patriots from Lexington to Bunker Hill, Proctor finds himself enmeshed in a war of a different sort-a secret war of magic against magic, witch against witch, with the stakes not only the independence of a young nation but the future of humanity itself." - C. C. Finlay web site.

Sharyn


----------



## Kind

Xia said:


> Hi folks, I apologize if this was already posted &#8230; but &#8230; it appears to me that _*some*_ of the free H. books you are looking for are available on amazon for free. I've attached the links below, where possible (I had to use the old link maker for most of these for some reason ?) I also found it odd that depending on how you search - or which link-maker you use - the books come up as either free or not free. I did my best to link below the FREE versions. IHTH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *********************************
> 
> 
> 
> Speed Dating
> Author: Nancy Warren
> Price: $0.00
> 
> *********************************
> 
> Whew!! That took me a lot of time (altho I do be a bit slo at times  ). I sure hope it is of some help to someone out there. (And, again, I apologize if I've just accidentally duplicated someone else's work.
> 
> Also! PLEASE make sure the price says $0.00 before you one-click, as I may have accidentally linked to the pay-for-it version. (There are 2 versions of most of these books and only one version is $FREE.)


Thanks, this one looks a little interesting.


----------



## bkworm8it

Thanks Sharyn, the last two look really interesting and fits my budget! 

theresam


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the heads up. I already got them from Harlequin, but I rather have them from Amazon, since I have the option of re-downloading them if i choose.


----------



## drenee

Toby, that is a very good point.  I never even thought of that.  Thank you.


----------



## Boston

Toby said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I already got them from Harlequin, but I rather have them from Amazon, since I have the option of re-downloading them if i choose.


Also, the ones from Amazon are formatted for the Kindle. The converted pdfs aren't ok to read but you will find things like hyphen-ated words mid-line.


----------



## Lizzy

Havent read this but it might be good. Its in PDF. Please click on link, not picture.

http://www.lulu.com/content/368044










In this medical mystery thriller, Doctor Carson Hyll falls asleep and drives into a river and experiences one of the worst nightmares of his life. The young intern is knocked unconscious and has a negative near death experience so real, so frightening that he thinks he died and went to hell.

When others in the highly-religious small town of Ocean Village have similar negative near death experiences and wake up with burnt skin, they believe they went to hell and that God has abandoned them.

Matters get worse when a local Satanic cult emerges to promote their beliefs and win over the town residents.
Will the heroine, Chantress, be able to stop cult leader Kyle Mabus or will he succeed in destroying all known religions in the world?

Bestselling author and psychic Sylvia Browne writes in her book, Prophecy, that, "...our beliefs are the driving force behind our behavior, our opinions, our actions. Without faith, without our beliefs, we're lost."


----------



## Erik John Bertel

Well I have tell you that you do have an active forum here and I want to thank you for the good traffic you have sent to my www.floresgirl.com site. I was reading a blog the other day that somebody was complaining about author's dumping information about their novels on a site and not contributing anymore to the online community so I am sensitive to my interactions here. Plus I come from a very active Podiobooks community that has a lot of ongoing conversation between listeners and authors so I like the interaction.  So in keeping with that spirit I am also going to include a link back to this forum so you can continue to grow your community.

Cheers,

Erik John Bertel,
Author Flores Girl: The Children God Forgot


----------



## Guest

We don't mind authors mention their work if they make an effort to become part of the 'collective', but we do have a low tolerance for spammers. I'm sure you understand the difference.

If I was an author and all I posted was "Hi! I'm Vampyre. Buy my book *LIFE SUCKS AND LOVE BITES*. Thanks, Have a nice day." about 10 times a day, people here would get miffed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> If I was an author and all I posted was "Hi! I'm Vampyre. Buy my book *LIFE SUCKS AND LOVE BITES*. Thanks, Have a nice day." about 10 times a day, people here would get miffed.


Is it free?


----------



## Lizzy

Vampyre said:


> We don't mind authors mention their work if they make an effort to become part of the 'collective', but we do have a low tolerance for spammers. I'm sure you understand the difference.
> 
> If I was an author and all I posted was "Hi! I'm Vampyre. Buy my book *LIFE SUCKS AND LOVE BITES*. Thanks, Have a nice day." about 10 times a day, people here would get miffed.


Wheres the link?


----------



## Guest

I swear I just made up the titleto go with my name.  I googled it and found this...


Life Sucks, but Love Bites Hard, a Harry Potter fanfic ...
www.fanfiction.net/s/4735243/1/Life_Sucks_but_Love_Bites_Hard


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> I swear I just made up the titleto go with my name. I googled it and found this...
> 
> Life Sucks, but Love Bites Hard, a Harry Potter fanfic ...
> www.fanfiction.net/s/4735243/1/Life_Sucks_but_Love_Bites_Hard


Yeah, yeah, yeah, we believe you, Vampy.


----------



## Guest

Does the link work?  I can't test it from work.


----------



## Lizzy

Vampyre said:


> Does the link work? I can't test it from work.


Yes. It says the author is Vampyre, Harry Potter's biggest fan.


----------



## Guest

I like Harry Potter.  I'm no fan of his creator.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Lizzy said:


> Havent read this but it might be good. Its in PDF. Please click on link, not picture.
> 
> http://www.lulu.com/content/368044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this medical mystery thriller, Doctor Carson Hyll falls asleep and drives into a river and experiences one of the worst nightmares of his life. The young intern is knocked unconscious and has a negative near death experience so real, so frightening that he thinks he died and went to hell.
> 
> When others in the highly-religious small town of Ocean Village have similar negative near death experiences and wake up with burnt skin, they believe they went to hell and that God has abandoned them.
> 
> Matters get worse when a local Satanic cult emerges to promote their beliefs and win over the town residents.
> Will the heroine, Chantress, be able to stop cult leader Kyle Mabus or will he succeed in destroying all known religions in the world?
> 
> Bestselling author and psychic Sylvia Browne writes in her book, Prophecy, that, "...our beliefs are the driving force behind our behavior, our opinions, our actions. Without faith, without our beliefs, we're lost."


Thanks I just downloaded it.


----------



## Xia

As a cookbook collector, I was very excited to find this free cookbook offer on amazon this morning:











*The Cook's Illustrated How-to-Cook Library: An illustrated step-by-step guide to Foolproof Cooking*
by The Editors of Cooks Illustrated (Editor) 
*$FREE* (presumably for a limited time)

Note: This is available for free as a pre-order (will be released and delivered automatically via whispernet ~ Feb 24th).

*Product Description*
This very special Kindle collection covers all the culinary ground, from barbecue, grilling, garden vegetables, holiday roasts, potatoes, soups, stews, stir-fries, pasta sauces, pizza, appetizers, salads, shrimp and shellfish, to pies, layer cakes, cookies and brownies, holiday desserts, ice cream, simple fruit desserts, and lots more. It's all you really need in the kitchen and it all sits nice and handy on a Kindle as well. Now your own definitive recipe collection is portable and easy to access, the perfect helper in the kitchen.


----------



## CS

Xia said:


> As a cookbook collector, I was very excited to find this free cookbook offer on amazon this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Cook's Illustrated How-to-Cook Library: An illustrated step-by-step guide to Foolproof Cooking*
> by The Editors of Cooks Illustrated (Editor)
> *$FREE* (presumably for a limited time)


Thanks, Xia.  God knows I need one of these.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Xia said:


> As a cookbook collector, I was very excited to find this free cookbook offer on amazon this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Cook's Illustrated How-to-Cook Library: An illustrated step-by-step guide to Foolproof Cooking*
> by The Editors of Cooks Illustrated (Editor)
> *$FREE* (presumably for a limited time)
> 
> Note: This is available for free as a pre-order (will be released and delivered automatically via whispernet ~ Feb 24th).
> 
> *Product Description*
> This very special Kindle collection covers all the culinary ground, from barbecue, grilling, garden vegetables, holiday roasts, potatoes, soups, stews, stir-fries, pasta sauces, pizza, appetizers, salads, shrimp and shellfish, to pies, layer cakes, cookies and brownies, holiday desserts, ice cream, simple fruit desserts, and lots more. It's all you really need in the kitchen and it all sits nice and handy on a Kindle as well. Now your own definitive recipe collection is portable and easy to access, the perfect helper in the kitchen.


Thank you Xia! I adore Cook's Illustrated!

Nemo


----------



## LDB

Cool. A cookbook with a price matching my cooking skills, zero.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LDB said:


> Cool. I cookbook with a price matching my cooking skills, zero.


ROTFL


----------



## brn-eyed-girl81

I love Cook's Illustrated!  Thanks - now I have something to look forward to for the 24th too!


----------



## meljackson

If it's not free when it comes out will it still be free for us if we pre-order it? 

Melissa


----------



## Seamonkey

Melissa, I believe they guarantee the price (and if it drops in the meantime.. not the case for a free book, of course, they give you the lower price).

Free works for me.

I wonder what other goodies will be available tied to that Feb 24 date?


----------



## Mom of 4

LDB said:


> Cool. A cookbook with a price matching my cooking skills, zero.


OMG!! LMAO!!!

Thanks for the link Xia!


----------



## love2read

I love Cook's Illustrated!! Thanks!!!

I think we will all have to keep watch for lower prices on or around the 24th! 

Lynn M


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I klicked cuz I was curious and since it was free...I said why not click.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the link. It's free!!! This will be my 1st kindle cookbook, so I'll get to see how a cookbook looks on my kindle.


----------



## WestPointer1968

I received an email from the [email protected] this morning (Tues, Feb 10th) at 5:07.  In the second paragraph the email indicated that Frommer's City Set and Cook's Illustrated "How-to-Cook Library" were available FREE on Kindle.  I went to both in the Kindle store and only Cook's was listed as free.  I called customer service and they agreed that the email said the Frommer's would be free instead of the $39.99 price in the store.  The CS rep said he would contact the pricing dept to have the Frommer's made free.  He made a note in my account that I should get the book free when I order it.  Thought others might be interested in this.

John


----------



## Esther

Thank You!   I just pre-ordered the "Cook's Illustrated -How to Cook Lib." as it's not yet available.  

I just realized that this post may not be in the right forum.   My guess is that someone will move it, or combine it with another thread  

Edit: 2/11: Looks like it was merged into the proper thread...


----------



## auntmarge

Xia said:


>


Well, it's always tempting to get something free, but then I might be tempted to actually cook....


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

Well, it's always tempting to get something free, but then I might be tempted to actually cook....

Aunt Marge.... Now, that is funny.  I downloaded it anyway.


----------



## meljackson

This might be a good time to use that baggie over the kindle trick. I am a very messy cook. 

Melissa


----------



## Guest

I will share my one favorite thin that I do when I cook.  I line everything with foil first.  If I fry an egg, I line the skillet.  If I bake some fish sticks, I line the pan.


I hate cleaning pots  ,pans and skillets and this helps me out a lot.

Now I'll go check out the freebies.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I just pre-ordered this also.  How cool is this free cookbook??!!??  Now I have a "reference" book for my Kindle "library".  Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Lizzy

I tried to hard boil some eggs once, forgot about them and spent the next two days cleaning them off the walls and the ceiling. Those stupid things went off like bombs!


----------



## bkworm8it

Lizzy said:


> I tried to hard boil some eggs once, forgot about them and spent the next two days cleaning them off the walls and the ceiling. Those stupid things went off like bombs!


LOL. You sound like me! I always forget I'm cooking something.

A free cookbook sounds nice but I'd have to substitute most of the recipes due to allergies and then even with a cookbook I always forget some important ingredient. Even if they are all lined up  for instance made manacoti for a boyfriend (umpteen years ago) forgot the cheese!!!

theresam


----------



## Guest

I've done that more times than I like to admit.

Here's one of the freebies I think you ladies will like.


----------



## LDB

Lizzy said:


> I tried to hard boil some eggs once, forgot about them and spent the next two days cleaning them off the walls and the ceiling. Those stupid things went off like bombs!


They told me that would happen if I put them in the microwave. The Missourian ancestry kicked in. They were right but it was fun.


----------



## chynared21

LDB said:


> They told me that would happen if I put them in the microwave. The Missourian ancestry kicked in. They were right but it was fun.


*LMAO. I'm sure my mom would have preferred if her eggs blew up in the micro instead of on the stove. I asked her if she found her eggs and she simply said, "Where did I not find the eggs?" *


----------



## Marguerite

Thank you so much for the cook's tip.  That will be invaluable to me and I have already preordered it


----------



## CuriousLaura

luv the free books threads.....now that I'm broke again after buying the SECOND K2 I'm just gonna be reading freebies for a while, so thanks, as soon as I find some I'll let you know. Oh, of course I would also have the book klub books (only ones I can afford for now)
For now my favorite site is manybooks.net I'm a classic girl  ...well, at least in my literature
If anyone is interestedd check out the Jane Austen books, I really love them, and of course Dracula by Bram Stoker. 
But here I want to leave some arabic and chinese ancient wisdom.... 

The Art of War by Sun Tzu
http://manybooks.net/titles/tzusun132132.html

The Analects of Confucius by Confucius
http://manybooks.net/titles/confuciuetext02cnfcs10.html

Arabian Nights: 1001 Nights translation by Andrew Lang
http://manybooks.net/titles/langandretext94arabn11.html

Sorry I don't know how to do the image-click thing for the books


----------



## sherylb

CuriousLaura said:


> For now my favorite site is manybooks.net I'm a classic girl  ...well, at least in my literature


Manybooks.net is my favorite site for free books. Don't forget not all the books are old and out of copyright...the Creative Commons books are modern books and free also. I have read quite a few of the Creative Commons books and have found most of them to be very interesting and it is nice to read new authors.


----------



## CuriousLaura

OMG that's right, if I go to categories....WOW I'm loving this site so much more,
thanks sherylb, 
Now I'm doomed I have so many books to read and no kindle....when it arrives I'm gonna become an antisocial girl for say....a year....oh well my true friends will understand LOL!!!!


----------



## Guest

> Sorry I don't know how to do the image-click thing for the books


No problem. It doesn't work well with Manybooks. It's mainly for Amazon.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

This book is free at oprah.com until 7 PM tomorrow 02/12/09.


----------



## HappyGuy

Granted these are public domain, but hey, they're free!


----------



## Benjamin

Not my thing, but figured some of yall might like it.

http://www.oprah.com/article/oprahshow/20080827_tows_bookdownload


----------



## Xia

I have no interest in this book, either.  But I did want to check and see if it was a Kindle version (since Oprah was the one that hyped the Kindle out of stock last October).  And, guess what ... it's PDF!    Go figure.


----------



## crebel

Two more of the free Harlequins are now available directly from Amazon:

A Very Special Delivery - Linda Goodnight
His Lady Mistress - Elizabeth Rolls

















_--added links. Betsy_


----------



## SongbirdVB

I really appreciate all of you that share their finds.  When I get home tonight I'll be downloading Eric's book, it sounds wonderful!!  In the meantime I added a bunch of Amazon freebies.

Thanks again!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Vampyre said:


> I've done that more times than I like to admit.
> 
> Here's one of the freebies I think you ladies will like.


Thanks Vampy, like the reviews!


----------



## dollcrazy

You guys are the best. I may never have to buy another book again. Well not really, but I sure do love all these freebies. Keep them coming.


----------



## CuriousLaura

I luv the freebies, some of them I'm even starting on the computer, I just can't wait for my K2.......
I'm gonna browse a little to see if I find any interesting free ebooks....


----------



## koland

crebel said:


> Two more of the free Harlequins are now available directly from Amazon:
> 
> A Very Special Delivery - Linda Goodnight
> His Lady Mistress - Elizabeth Rolls


The entire list of 16 is now available (listed here previously and on my blog, so I won't repeat the list).


----------



## sebat

By now I am sure everyone know about all the free public domain books available at Amazon. I was bored today and decided to wade through some of them. Just thought I would post the ones that I picked up, in case you are interested in them, too.

The Jungle Book
The Legend of Sleepy Hollow
The Three Musketeers
Treasure Island
Dracula
Edgar Allan Poe's Complete Poetical Works
The Adventures of Robin Hood
Frankenstein
Dracula's Guest
The Age of Fable
The Bobbsey Twins on a Houseboat There are quite a few Bobbsey Twins available if you do a search.
Hunted Down: the detective stories of Charles Dickens
Cleopatra


----------



## bkworm8it

sebat said:


> By now I am sure everyone know about all the free public domain books available at Amazon. I was bored today and decided to wade through some of them. Just thought I would post the ones that I picked up, in case you are interested in them, too.


Good choices! Thanks

Very strange they have 'The Worlds Greatest Books' in several volumes but not vo 04 

Theresam


----------



## lailamar

amazon just added a bunch of new romance books from harlequin i believe... here are links to free books!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013TPYY4

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001R4GNUE

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001ANYDCM

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001CDA3EM

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000S1L8KM

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001FA0R6Q

enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Thanks Sebat! didn't know that they had poe's complete works for free. Now I can delete the individual short works from my k and clear all the clutter on my home page!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

can't forget a classic like: The Legends of King Arthur and His Knights


----------



## sebat

Vegas_Asian said:


> can't forget a classic like: The Legends of King Arthur and His Knights


Missed that one.


----------



## CuriousLaura

great selection..I had some of them but others I didn't, so cool


----------



## Linda1915

I think I found this on the Amazon site, takes you back to the "true" freebooks list...

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&node=133141011&redirect=true&sort=pmrank&field-price=0-0


----------



## Kind

lailamar said:


> amazon just added a bunch of new romance books from harlequin i believe... here are links to free books!


Thanks, I guess this is a good way for me to find out if I'll like Romance books.


----------



## meljackson

I'm seeing a couple of free ones I must have missed by Harlequin. Here is one with a vampire theme.



Melissa


----------



## meljackson

These may have been mentioned before, if so sorry for the repeat.





Melissa


----------



## Lizzy

Free for this month only

Dourado by David Wood

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/678

It shows a price of 1.99 but if you add it to your cart and check out just enter the coupon code LJ95G youll get it for free and wont have to enter any credit card info. Here's the description:

A sunken treasure. An ancient Biblical artifact. A mystery as old as humankind. On January 25, 1829, the Portuguese brig Dourado sank off the coast of Indonesia, losing its cargo of priceless treasures from the Holy Land. One of these lost relics holds the key to an ancient mystery. But someone does not want this treasure to come to light. When her father is mysteriously murdered while searching for the Dourado, Kaylin Maxwell hires treasure hunter and former Navy Seal Dane Maddock and his partner Uriah "Bones" Bonebrake, to locate the Dourado, and recover a lost Biblical artifact, the truth behind which could shake the foundations of the church, and call into question the fundamentally held truths of human existence. Join Dane and Bones on a perilous adventure that carries them from the depths of the Pacific to ancient cities of stone as they unravel the mystery of the Dourado.

A fast-paced adventure with action to spare. Dane Maddock is a hero cut from the Dirk Pitt mold, and "Bones" Bonebrake is the best sidekick around. If you like your thrillers with a touch mystery and Biblical archaeology, Dourado is the book for you.

- Megalith Book Reviews


----------



## crebel

Thanks Lizzy!  This sounds like just the kind of story I like.  It is available on Amazon, so I have downloaded the sample to check it out.  I seem to have a hard time downloading books from outside sources (apparently just haven't learned the proper procedures yet), but will try again if I like the sample.


----------



## CS

Thanks, Lizzy. I went ahead and got it. Sounds like something that's right up my alley.


----------



## MarkCoker

Wow, thanks Lizzy, for posting this link about this book at Smashwords. Quite a few KindleBoarders have flocked to Smashwords today to get it.

As a reminder to everyone here, Smashwords offers lots of other free books as well, and most of our books that carry a price offer generous free samples so you can try before you buy.

To read a Smashwords book on the Kindle, just download it to your computer and use the Kindle's USB cable to move the file to your Kindle.

Also, since this is my first post on this forum, a short introduction:

My name is Mark Coker and I'm the founder of Smashwords. You can learn about the story behind Smashwords either by visiting the site at http://www.smashwords.com or listening to this audio interview of me over at Teleread: http://www.teleread.org/2009/02/14/teleread-audio-interview-smashwords-encouraging-self-pubbed-writers-to-go-pod-as-well-as-e/

If you know any independent, self-published authors, invite them to publish at Smashwords. It's free. They simply upload their finished manuscript as a Word .doc file and then we automatically convert it into 9 DRM-free ebook formats, ready for immediate sale online. Our files can be read on any ebook reader.



Lizzy said:


> Free for this month only
> 
> Dourado by David Wood
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/678
> 
> It shows a price of 1.99 but if you add it to your cart and check out just enter the coupon code LJ95G youll get it for free and wont have to enter any credit card info. Here's the description:
> 
> A sunken treasure. An ancient Biblical artifact. A mystery as old as humankind. On January 25, 1829, the Portuguese brig Dourado sank off the coast of Indonesia, losing its cargo of priceless treasures from the Holy Land. One of these lost relics holds the key to an ancient mystery. But someone does not want this treasure to come to light. When her father is mysteriously murdered while searching for the Dourado, Kaylin Maxwell hires treasure hunter and former Navy Seal Dane Maddock and his partner Uriah "Bones" Bonebrake, to locate the Dourado, and recover a lost Biblical artifact, the truth behind which could shake the foundations of the church, and call into question the fundamentally held truths of human existence. Join Dane and Bones on a perilous adventure that carries them from the depths of the Pacific to ancient cities of stone as they unravel the mystery of the Dourado.
> 
> A fast-paced adventure with action to spare. Dane Maddock is a hero cut from the Dirk Pitt mold, and "Bones" Bonebrake is the best sidekick around. If you like your thrillers with a touch mystery and Biblical archaeology, Dourado is the book for you.
> 
> - Megalith Book Reviews


----------



## Suzanne

Thank you.


----------



## David J. Guyton

I need some reviews for my fantasy novel. If anyone is interested in writing one, contact me at [email protected] and *I will arrange to get you a FREE Kindle copy of Mighty Hammer Down*. I can't afford to offer a million of these though so act fast. It's $.99 but I will PayPal you your dollar back to you.

Click the picture of my book below and read the synopsis first though....I would like to have reviews by people who are into these sorts of books.

Thanks!

David


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks for the info about Dourado.. I got it and you can actually send it to your Kindle.. mine ended up in the ebooks folder and I had to move it to documents and then it shows up.


----------



## wally

I just started reading this book on the Great Depression. No kindle edition but the pdf seems to convert well.

free pdf: http://mises.org/rothbard/agd/contents.asp
dead tree: http://www.amazon.com/Americas-Great-Depression-Murray-Rothbard/dp/0945466056


----------



## worktolive

MarkCoker said:


> My name is Mark Coker and I'm the founder of Smashwords. You can learn about the story behind Smashwords either by visiting the site at http://www.smashwords.com or listening to this audio interview of me over at Teleread: http://www.teleread.org/2009/02/14/teleread-audio-interview-smashwords-encouraging-self-pubbed-writers-to-go-pod-as-well-as-e/
> 
> If you know any independent, self-published authors, invite them to publish at Smashwords. It's free. They simply upload their finished manuscript as a Word .doc file and then we automatically convert it into 9 DRM-free ebook formats, ready for immediate sale online. Our files can be read on any ebook reader.


Thank you Mark for posting here. I'd never heard of your site but I've bookmarked it and am looking forward to going through the books there. I'm all for supporting independent authors and DRM free formats.


----------



## Rivery

MarkCoker said:


> My name is Mark Coker and I'm the founder of Smashwords. You can learn about the story behind Smashwords either by visiting the site at http://www.smashwords.com or listening to this audio interview of me over at Teleread: http://www.teleread.org/2009/02/14/teleread-audio-interview-smashwords-encouraging-self-pubbed-writers-to-go-pod-as-well-as-e/


Thanks Lizzy and Mark for posting. I downloaded Dourado today. Looks like an interesting book. And I now have a new source for books, yippee!


----------



## Angela

I am loving Smashwords... Lots of free stuff and some great bargains. I am looking forward to reading what I have downloaded so far!


----------



## Anju 

Thanks Lizzy, looks just like something I enjoy -


----------



## Lizzy

Your welcome!

Here's another free book that looks like it might be good

Surviving The Fog by Stan Morris

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/712

Have you ever been to camp? What would you do if the adults left "for a few hours" and they had not returned a week later? What if your parents never showed up to take you home? What would you do if you realized that the area below was surrounded by a mysterious brown fog that was dangerous? How would you survive the winter? What would you eat? Warning-sexual situations, cursing, violence


----------



## CS

Lizzy said:


> Your welcome!
> 
> Here's another free book that looks like it might be good
> 
> Surviving The Fog by Stan Morris
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/712
> 
> Have you ever been to camp? What would you do if the adults left "for a few hours" and they had not returned a week later? What if your parents never showed up to take you home? What would you do if you realized that the area below was surrounded by a mysterious brown fog that was dangerous? How would you survive the winter? What would you eat? Warning-sexual situations, cursing, violence


You beat me to it.  This one also caught my eye.


----------



## Angela

Lizzy said:


> Your welcome!
> 
> Here's another free book that looks like it might be good
> 
> Surviving The Fog by Stan Morris
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/712
> 
> Have you ever been to camp? What would you do if the adults left for a few hours and they had not returned a week later? What if your parents never showed up to take you home? What would you do if you realized that the area below was surrounded by a mysterious brown fog that was dangerous? How would you survive the winter? What would you eat? Warning-sexual situations, cursing, violence


I downloaded that one last night!


----------



## meljackson

I just ran across this free book called King of Glory. I don't know anything about it. I just had it sent to my Kindle though and will be checking it out later. 
https://www.lethalpublishing.com/christianscififantasy/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=133

Melissa


----------



## tlshaw

Thanks, I just downloaded it.


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks!! I just picked up Surviving the Fog and then found this one,

Purgatory..

\http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/361

Looks interesting, and is free.


----------



## David Wood

Hi Kindleboarders,

I'm David Wood, the author of _Dourado_. No obnoxious self-promotion here- promise! I just wanted to say how excited I am that so many people are giving _Dourado_ a try. If you enjoy it, I hope you'll leave your thoughts and comments on Amazon, Smashwords, my blog, or e-mail me through my website.

Thanks and best wishes,
David


----------



## drenee

We really don't mind self-promotion. I personally love to try authors I've never read before. Here is a link to your book. And at 3.19, I will also go post it on the bargain thread.


P.S. Take a minute to go to introductions and tell us about yourself. We tend to be nibby. JK. Everyone is great here. 
deb


----------



## Lizzy

David Wood said:


> Hi Kindleboarders,
> 
> I'm David Wood, the author of _Dourado_. No obnoxious self-promotion here- promise! I just wanted to say how excited I am that so many people are giving _Dourado_ a try. If you enjoy it, I hope you'll leave your thoughts and comments on Amazon, Smashwords, my blog, or e-mail me through my website.
> 
> Thanks and best wishes,
> David


Hello, Mr. Wood. I'm glad you found us. I have 1.5 books to read before i get to yours but i will definitely leave a comment somewhere!


----------



## Chad Winters

oh my we're counting?!

I have 318.9 books to go....give or take a few dozen.......

I may have a problem.....  

And I REALLY need folders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KimmyA

Maybe I've missed it but I haven't seen your blog address. Can you post it for us? I got your book yesterday. It sounds very interesting.


----------



## SongbirdVB

drenee said:


> We really don't mind self-promotion. I personally love to try authors I've never read before. Here is a link to your book. And at 3.19, I will also go post it on the bargain thread.
> 
> 
> P.S. Take a minute to go to introductions and tell us about yourself. We tend to be nibby. JK. Everyone is great here.
> deb


Is it not still free with the coupon code?


----------



## Glynnis

auntmarge said:


> Well, it's always tempting to get something free, but then I might be tempted to actually cook....


I love to read cooking magazines, Cooks Illustrated is one of my favorites. I used to watch cooking shows with great interest ... but I don't really cook either. MDH, however, is a fantastic cook so I try to help by finding new recipes, doing the grocery shopping and (ugh) the dishes/cleanup. CI is great because it includes so much besides recipes ... excellent product reviews (I used them to buy the absolutely best pepper grinder and lots of other tools as gifts for my personal chef), testing cooking theories (how to keep guacamole from oxidizing), and history/background about well-known dishes. I'm looking forward to getting this book!


----------



## Glynnis

I thought this was an interesting piece of news (from O's website) to help gauge the impact that a free-download promotion had for Suze Orman - 

"Suze's previous book, the New York Times best-seller Women & Money, was offered as a free eBook download on Oprah.com for 33 hours in February 2008. More than 1.1 million people downloaded the book, and it subsequently returned to the top of best-seller lists."


----------



## Lizzy

SongbirdVB said:


> Is it not still free with the coupon code?


Its free for the month of February as long as you get it from Smashwords, not Amazon.


----------



## Anju 

David Wood said:


> Hi Kindleboarders,
> 
> I'm David Wood, the author of _Dourado_. No obnoxious self-promotion here- promise! I just wanted to say how excited I am that so many people are giving _Dourado_ a try. If you enjoy it, I hope you'll leave your thoughts and comments on Amazon, Smashwords, my blog, or e-mail me through my website.
> 
> Thanks and best wishes,
> David


I downloaded it yesterday a well and looking forward to reading it. Don't worry I'll let you know just what I think of it, good or bad but so far I don't have any bad reviews.


----------



## David Wood

drenee said:


> We really don't mind self-promotion. I personally love to try authors I've never read before. Here is a link to your book. And at 3.19, I will also go post it on the bargain thread.
> 
> P.S. Take a minute to go to introductions and tell us about yourself. We tend to be nibby. JK. Everyone is great here.
> deb


Thanks. I appreciate the kind welcome. I'll definitely visit the introductions thread.



Lizzy said:


> Hello, Mr. Wood. I'm glad you found us. I have 1.5 books to read before i get to yours but i will definitely leave a comment somewhere!


Awesome! I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts.



KimmyA said:


> Maybe I've missed it but I haven't seen your blog address. Can you post it for us? I got your book yesterday. It sounds very interesting.


Sure! It's http://davidwoodonline.blogspot.com



Anju said:


> I downloaded it yesterday a well and looking forward to reading it. Don't worry I'll let you know just what I think of it, good or bad but so far I don't have any bad reviews.


Sounds good!


----------



## Steph H

Glad to have you here with us! I'm looking forward to reading Dourado (will probably get to it this weekend) as it sounds right up my alley. Thanks also for the link to your blog, I see there that you have another book out or coming out soon, with the same lead character and possibly supporting characters from Dourado -- good to see it'll apparently be a continuing type of series. I love those.   Be sure and let us know when Cibola comes out!


----------



## Snapcat

Rowan of the Wood

http://www.feedbooks.com/userbook/1998


----------



## Rhonlynn

I'm interested in it,and I don't have my Kindle, till next week. Thanks for posting about it. Sounds interesting and fresh. --Rhonda


Erik John Bertel said:


> I saw a link to my new e-Book on my site so I figured I would chime in and thank Leslie for the post. I hope this is not considered a breach in etiquette as well since this is kind of the norm for authors within the podcasting community. This is the first e-Book in a trilogy that I am writing so I am eager to get feedback from readers on this first novel. Moreover, I would like to make sure that the formatting is working for the Kindle so please feel free to send me your comments.
> 
> Cheers
> Erik John Bertel
> 
> Flores Girl: The Children God Forgot
> By Erik John Bertel
> Link: http://www.floresgirl.com/flores-girl-ebook-order.htm
> Genre: Adventure, Science Fiction, Romance
> 
> Novel Description:
> The two scientists, Sarah and Richard discover the existence of a living human ancestor, **** floresiensis on an isolated tropical island. These small hobbit-like creatures are not the hobbits of JRR Tolkien's stories but a small tribe of prehistoric people called the Ebu Gogo living in seeming isolation for nearly a half million years on the Indonesian island of Irmã Flores. In their unrelenting quest for knowledge, Sarah and Richard unintentionally expose these innocents to the onslaught of the modern world including corporate raiders, Indonesian pirates (sorry, no Johnny Depp types!) and religious zealots. Moreover, while struggling with the magnitude of their find, Sarah and Richard are forced to reconcile their own, very different personalities. In the process of discovery and befriending these ancient people, Sarah and Richard rediscover their own humanity and the opportunity to find true love.
> The novel begins with Sarah finding herself clinging for life aboard a small boat that is being tossed about by a tempest in the Flores Sea. Sarah is an attractive young lady and a leading authority on the study of the great apes but she is questioning her own sanity for having taken this journey. This is one of many trips Sarah has made to assist her mentor but this trip takes wrong turn when the boat's engine dies and forcing her and her guides to seek shelter on a small, uncharted island in the Flores Sea.
> 
> As the guides repair the motor of their stranded boat, Sarah wanders off from the beach, heading to the woods to observe the local bird population. While she is sitting in the woods she suddenly feels as if she is being watched. Sarah is not easily scared, since she has spent many days alone in the wild while observing her beloved chimps and gorillas. But this experience is entirely different to her and she begins to feels a strange presence closing in about her. Then she actually hears the presence! Strange human-like voices, much like the mumbling's of the damned, begin to fill her ears coming from all directions. Sarah is terrified and paralyzed with fear as they begin to surround her. In the distance Sarah can hear the guides frantically searching for her but it is too late for rescue...
> 
> Warning! The novel contains contemporary language, numerous naked Ebu Gogo, some sexuality, depictions of drug use and humor that some might find to be objectionable. In other words, this is an raw adult theme book with ample violence, cussing and some overall acts of horniness. After all, this is a story about human evolution and human behavior and it is not a recommended book for children. Also keep in mind, this book has a complete disdain for almost all authority figures so consider yourself forewarned.


----------



## Sherlock

I haven't sorted through the whole thread just yet but I just found this at Amazon......

The Cook's Illustrated How-to-Cook Library:  An illustrated step-by-step guide to Foolproof Cooking.    $0.00 for a Pre-order to be delivered February 24.  There is also note made that the download is likely to exceed 60 seconds due to the size, etc.

I tried to link but it couldn't be found and don't have time to try and figure out why because it's time to shut my computer down and go to work.  Gotta make more $$ for books!


----------



## Lizzarddance

http://www.amazon.com/Summers-Path/dp/B001TGYTVA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1235074850&sr=1-1

Sorry guys, I just don't get why I can't seem to use the link maker. Also available on Audible.com for free for members.
Here is the description:

Publisher's Summary
Summer's Path is the remarkable story of Don Newport, an engineer that comes face to face with his personal destiny under extraordinary circumstances. After losing his job and his health insurance, Don learns he has a terminal disease with only a few months left to live. On his death bed, he meets Robert, a brazen angel of death that promises to help Don with a graceful exit.

As Don prepares to say his last goodbyes to his loving wife, Robert attempts to change Don's perspective about his mortality and proposes an exceptionally unique option. Robert leads Don through an astounding meditation of life and death and reveals various healing and spiritual concepts including walk-ins, embodiment and soul destiny. On this magical journey of self realization, Don discovers that it's never too late to learn profound life lessons about ourselves and our loved ones.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I added it for you Lizzarddance, sounds good. There is a tutorial on using the link maker. It took me a long time to get the hang of it.


----------



## CS

Lizzarddance and Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Summer's Path is the remarkable story of Don Newport, an engineer that comes face to face with his personal destiny under extraordinary circumstances. After losing his job and his health insurance, Don learns he has a terminal disease with only a few months left to live. On his death bed, he meets Robert, a brazen angel of death that promises to help Don with a graceful exit.
> 
> As Don prepares to say his last goodbyes to his loving wife, Robert attempts to change Don's perspective about his mortality and proposes an exceptionally unique option. Robert leads Don through an astounding meditation of life and death and reveals various healing and spiritual concepts including walk-ins, embodiment and soul destiny. On this magical journey of self realization, Don discovers that it's never too late to learn profound life lessons about ourselves and our loved ones.


This sounds great. I just 1-clicked.  Can't beat the price either.


----------



## Lizzarddance

Thanks Linda! Maybe my problem is that I'm thinking when I hit preview I expect to see the image then and I don't.


----------



## Chad Winters

http://swinwardfringe.blogspot.com/2009/02/first-light-chronicles-freeground-free.html

This sounds like an interesting free start to a sci-fi series. The link is to the author's website.


----------



## CS

Chad Winters said:


> http://swinwardfringe.blogspot.com/2009/02/first-light-chronicles-freeground-free.html
> 
> This sounds like an interesting free start to a sci-fi series. The link is to the author's website.


Does anyone else have a problem with Mobi2Mobi locking up with this book when you try to change the metadata on it?


----------



## Sparkplug

I noticed that these books that have been on my "Recommended For You" List are showing up free on Amazon today:


​


----------



## morriss003

Aloha,
My name is Stan Morris. I am the author of "Surviving the Fog."  I want to say that I humbly appreciate those of you who have downloaded my book.  Thank you or as we say in Hawaii, Mahalo.
This is my first post here.  I'll try to get better.


----------



## sherylb

morriss003 said:


> Aloha,
> My name is Stan Morris. I am the author of "Surviving the Fog." I want to say that I humbly appreciate those of you who have downloaded my book. Thank you or as we say in Hawaii, Mahalo.
> This is my first post here. I'll try to get better.


Aloha Stan! Mahalo for making your book available at no charge! It is next on my list to read and looks good. 
Stan's book is available on the Smashwords site and here is a link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/712
Sheryl


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks, Lizzarddance!  I got that one and it looks good.

Stan, thanks for the free download and welcome to Kindleboards! 

Lynn D


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Looks like I already downloaded Surviving the Fog.  Now, I just need my Kindle.....

Mahalo, Stan!


----------



## Kind

Thanks for the list Sparkplug!


----------



## SongbirdVB

morriss003 said:


> Aloha,
> My name is Stan Morris. I am the author of "Surviving the Fog." I want to say that I humbly appreciate those of you who have downloaded my book. Thank you or as we say in Hawaii, Mahalo.
> This is my first post here. I'll try to get better.


Stan, it's nice to have you with us! Your book looks wonderful and is next on my "must read" list. You can tell by the number of KB'ers that downloaded your book how much we appreciate you! Thank you. 

Birdy


----------



## Lizzy

Welcome, Mr Morris. Im just starting Dourado and Surviving The Fog will be the next book i read. Thank you!


----------



## ~joanna~

Snowbound, another free Harlequin

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001R4GNTK


----------



## Kindgirl

Is there a limit to how many books you can download before you get your Kindle?  LOL... I am getting worried.


----------



## Seamonkey

Not that I  know of.. download away!


----------



## Seamonkey

Just ran across a free book I hadn't noticed before.



Product Description

An offer he couldn't refuse... One week of mind-blowing sex on a beautiful Caribbean island. Of all the business proposals financial tycoon Dominic Saxon has heard, Taylor Steele's is definitely the most tempting. All Taylor wants in return is for Dominic to father her baby. No strings, no commitments-just a mutually satisfying arrangement. Make that very satisfying. For a man with no intention of marrying again, it sounds ideal.

Taylor wants a baby, not a relationship. And sexy, intelligent Dominic seems like a man with perfect genes. Turns out, Dominic has perfect everything. Their -procreation vacation- is a whirlwind of sensual ecstasy. But when it's over, will either of them be able to say goodbye?

Haven't read it, but there it is.


----------



## Anne

I am not sure if these one has been posted yet;


----------



## Anne

And these also:


----------



## LDB

Kindgirl said:


> Is there a limit to how many books you can download before you get your Kindle? LOL... I am getting worried.


Yes, the limit prior to the arrival of your Kindle is 8342 downloads.


----------



## drenee

LDB said:


> Yes, the limit prior to the arrival of your Kindle is 8342 downloads.


LOL. Too funny!!


----------



## Steph H

CS said:


> Chad Winters said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://swinwardfringe.blogspot.com/2009/02/first-light-chronicles-freeground-free.html
> 
> This sounds like an interesting free start to a sci-fi series. The link is to the author's website.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem with Mobi2Mobi locking up with this book when you try to change the metadata on it?
Click to expand...

Yes, it's doing the same to me. Did you ever get it to work, and/or did you ever put the put the book on your Kindle to see if the metadata really needed changing? I was just trying M2M to see if I got the same trouble you did, I haven't tried moving the book to my Kindle yet...


----------



## Anne

Another one


----------



## Kindgirl

> Yes, the limit prior to the arrival of your Kindle is 8342 downloads.


Haha... let's see... 5 days left, I _should _ be okay.


----------



## Anju 

Kindgirl said:


> Haha... let's see... 5 days left, I _should _ be okay.


Don't know about that - if you are not working you have lots of time to one click  just keep reading here or on other threads and maybe you won't be tempted


----------



## Guest

You'd be surprised how fast a Kindle can DL a book.  Say 45 seconds tops per book.  That's about 4 books in 3 min, 80 books an hour 1920 books in a day.  Sounds like a Guinness Challenge to me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> You'd be surprised how fast a Kindle can DL a book. Say 45 seconds tops per book. That's about 4 books in 3 min, 80 books an hour 1920 books in a day. Sounds like a Guinness Challenge to me.


Less than a day and your K2 will be full.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Less than a day and your K2 will be full.


If it was possible to do it, it would take almost 10 days to fill up mine with the 16GB SD card.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vampyre said:


> If it was possible to do it, it would take almost 10 days to fill up mine with the 16GB SD card.


I see why your tongue is hanging out. The thought of that many books in my portable library would leave me drooling, too.


----------



## Guest

Well the really cool thing is I could swap out the SD card and get even more books!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Vampyre said:


> Well the really cool thing is I could swap out the SD card and get even more books!


Yeah- us K1 owners sure have the advantage here, huh?


----------



## Seamonkey

With K2 we'll still be able to store books on hard drive or a card of whatever ilk and then move stuff over to the Kindle if we get that many going (and I just may),


----------



## luvmy4brats

At that rate, the Kindle would be full and the bank account empty!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> At that rate, the Kindle would be full and the bank account empty!


Isn't that Kindle Rule No. 1?


----------



## Kind

luvmy4brats said:


> At that rate, the Kindle would be full and the bank account empty!


 , so true.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

luvmy4brats said:


> At that rate, the Kindle would be full and the bank account empty!


Yep!


----------



## koland

Last Chance, My Love by Lynne Connolly.

Synopsis
What if you're in love -- but you can't make love?
Book One of the Triple Countess series. Miranda and Daniel, Earl and Countess of Rosington, are in love, but for the past five years their love has been purely platonic. Because if Miranda has another child, she will die. Daniel resolves to take a mistress, one who will understand the purely physical business arrangement, but when Miranda discovers his plan, she can't bear it. So Daniel's brothers scheme, and Daniel finds himself on the losing end of a wager.

Daniel and Miranda must pose as a simple innkeeper and his wife, forced to work together to save a failing business. Their masquerade brings them into temptation, their searing desire for each other threatening to ruin their good intentions, but it also brings danger, in the presence of the brutal father of a young girl who turns for them for help.

Can Daniel and Miranda save themselves, their protege and their marriage?
_*
Warning, this title contains the following: explicit sex.*_


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

koland said:


> Last Chance, My Love by Lynne Connolly.
> 
> Synopsis
> What if you're in love -- but you can't make love?
> Book One of the Triple Countess series. Miranda and Daniel, Earl and Countess of Rosington, are in love, but for the past five years their love has been purely platonic. Because if Miranda has another child, she will die. Daniel resolves to take a mistress, one who will understand the purely physical business arrangement, but when Miranda discovers his plan, she can't bear it. So Daniel's brothers scheme, and Daniel finds himself on the losing end of a wager.
> 
> Daniel and Miranda must pose as a simple innkeeper and his wife, forced to work together to save a failing business. Their masquerade brings them into temptation, their searing desire for each other threatening to ruin their good intentions, but it also brings danger, in the presence of the brutal father of a young girl who turns for them for help.
> 
> Can Daniel and Miranda save themselves, their protege and their marriage?
> _*
> Warning, this title contains the following: explicit sex.*_




I added the link for you


----------



## Steph H

Here's a slightly different description of the book, from the paperback version:

What if youre in love but you cant make love? Book One of the Triple Countess series. Miranda and Daniel, Earl and Countess of Rosington are deeply in love. However, Miranda contacted a severe fever in childbirth, leaving her with a high risk of dying should she conceive again. Daniel cant bear the thought of losing his wife and treats her like a porcelain doll, not a real woman. Distraught, Miranda turns to her brother in law Orlando for advice. Together they concoct a plan that will bring Daniel to his senses, and soon Daniel finds himself on the losing end of a wager. Miranda and Daniel must pose as a simple innkeeper and his wife, working together to save a failing business. Forced into sharing a bed, searing desire threatens to ruin Daniels good intentions. Daniel will have to overcome his fear of his wife dying, and Miranda must overcome her inhibitions, to seduce Daniel. Can Daniel and Miranda give in to their love and save their marriage? Find out by reading the first book in the new Triple Countess series from Lynne Connolly! Warning, this title contains the following: explicit sex


----------



## luvmy4brats

This one looks like one to download from the husbands account. Darn, can't do that until Bella gets here. Have to hope the price doesn't go up until she does.


----------



## Lizzy

Here's a free Bible for the Christians here:

The Holy Bible English Standard Version (ESV)


----------



## libro

Just noticed this new one.

Silent in the Sanctuary


----------



## Chad Winters

Lizzy said:


> Here's a free Bible for the Christians here:
> 
> The Holy Bible English Standard Version (ESV)


SWEET!! That did not use to be free...I wonder when they changed it?


----------



## crebel

Lizzy said:


> Here's a free Bible for the Christians here:
> 
> The Holy Bible English Standard Version (ESV)


Wow! I think this one is going to take awhile to download with WN because of the size and I'm pretty sure I will transfer it to SD card when it gets here. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Jen

libro said:


> Just noticed this new one.
> 
> Silent in the Sanctuary


Nothing like offering the second book in a series to get you to buy the first one! I just did, sigh......
(It's called Silent in the Grave for those curious - sorry, I never did learn the link maker!)


----------



## SongbirdVB

Jen said:


> Nothing like offering the second book in a series to get you to buy the first one! I just did, sigh......
> (It's called Silent in the Grave for those curious - sorry, I never did learn the link maker!)


I just picked that one up too. I figure for all the free books I just got it wouldn't kill me to spend $5 on one that sounds really interesting.


----------



## Steph H

LOL - glad I wasn't the only sucker victim curious reader.  It appears the reason for the freebie is that the 3rd in the series comes out next week (on Kindle anyway, paperback appears to already be available even though it has a 3/1/09 pub date). And they're both biggish books, 500+ or so pages, with decent ratings, so what the heck.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got the first book too. I just CAN'T read a book if I know it's part of a series and I haven't read the previous book.


----------



## libro

luvmy4brats said:


> I got the first book too. I just CAN'T read a book if I know it's part of a series and I haven't read the previous book.


Silent in the Sanctuary.....do I have to get the previous titles to understand the series? Anyone familiar with the author? She does seem to get good reviews.


----------



## meljackson

I bought the first one too, it did look really good. 5.04 for 2 books is a great deal in my eyes.

Melissa


----------



## MAGreen

I got it too, I am looking forward to reading them!


----------



## Jen

Well I feel much better knowing you all bought it too!!


----------



## MeganW

Me too -- I'd actually had the first one, Silent in the Grave, on my Wish List.  Can't remember why at all, but the plot still looked interesting, so I downloaded the free one and bought the first one.  Darned free sequels!!


----------



## morriss003

I have been watching this thread with increasing interest.  Does this mean that if I write a sequel to my free ebook "Surviving the Fog" and sell it for real money, that everyone who downloaded the first ebook will purchase the sequel?
Hey!  
That shoe almost hit me!


----------



## MAGreen

I'll buy it! 
And give me back my shoe!


----------



## Chad Winters

morriss003 said:


> I have been watching this thread with increasing interest. Does this mean that if I write a sequel to my free ebook "Surviving the Fog" and sell it for real money, that everyone who downloaded the first ebook will purchase the sequel?
> Hey!
> That shoe almost hit me!


I know I have bought several sequels because the first one was free (Way of Shadows, Mistborn, etc.) .....its kinda like crack I guess. Darn book pushers!!


----------



## CS

morriss003 said:


> I have been watching this thread with increasing interest. Does this mean that if I write a sequel to my free ebook "Surviving the Fog" and sell it for real money, that everyone who downloaded the first ebook will purchase the sequel?
> Hey!
> That shoe almost hit me!


Actually, what's happening is the reverse: The sequel is free, and everyone is buying the first one just to be able to read the sequel without getting lost. Personally, I think people should keep their money and show Amazon that these sorts of tactics won't be profitable. I'm not one to knock a gift-horse in the mouth, but it's clear what's happening here. Very intelligent on Amazon's part though, I must admit, but I won't be suckered into it for something I wasn't interested in paying for to begin with.


----------



## Steph H

I doubt it's Amazon doing it, more likely it's the author/publisher. Amazon's just the vehicle through which it's made available for free.


----------



## Seamonkey

Steph H said:


> LOL - glad I wasn't the only sucker victim curious reader.  It appears the reason for the freebie is that the 3rd in the series comes out next week (on Kindle anyway, paperback appears to already be available even though it has a 3/1/09 pub date). And they're both biggish books, 500+ or so pages, with decent ratings, so what the heck.


Add another to that list!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I one-clicked the free one, just in case its pulled from the free book category and going to look over the reviews of the first books later to see if I want the first one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I read the first, Silent in the Grave, and enjoyed it.  I had Silent in the Sanctuary on my 'download someday' list.  Well, 'someday' is Today!  

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I got the freebie and bought thre first one because of Ann!!


----------



## Anju 

OK - I did it - but I might wait a bit for the first one - hopefully only a week, getting low on GC funds and have to wait until the middle of the month for the next one.  How oh How am I going to read all this stuff if I spend so much time here


----------



## libro

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I read the first, Silent in the Grave, and enjoyed it. I had Silent in the Sanctuary on my 'download someday' list. Well, 'someday' is Today!
> 
> Ann


Wow, Ann, that worked out well!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

There's the link to the first book: cost 5.04


----------



## Suzanne

Lizzy said:


> Here's a free Bible for the Christians here:
> 
> The Holy Bible English Standard Version (ESV)


Thank you so much, Lizzy! That's a big download! I'll be leaving my Abigail on overnight so she can index this thing.


----------



## libro

I love the Silent in the Grave cover!  I love historical fiction.

I was going to download the Holy Bible English Standard Version, but I read a few reviews that said it was difficult to navigate.  Has anyone noticed this?  The translation looks nice.


----------



## chynared21

CS said:


> Actually, what's happening is the reverse: The sequel is free, and everyone is buying the first one just to be able to read the sequel without getting lost. Personally, I think people should keep their money and show Amazon that these sorts of tactics won't be profitable. I'm not one to knock a gift-horse in the mouth, but it's clear what's happening here. Very intelligent on Amazon's part though, I must admit, but I won't be suckered into it for something I wasn't interested in paying for to begin with.


*Does seem like a backward tactic but I did sample first and liked it. I especially wanted to know what the solicitor had to say *


----------



## Suzanne

libro said:


> I was going to download the Holy Bible English Standard Version, but I read a few reviews that said it was difficult to navigate. Has anyone noticed this? The translation looks nice.


I just played around a little with it. I had to click Menu and the Go to table of contents. Then you click the particular book. It brings up another page and then you click the chapter number.

It seems like an interesting translation. I skimmed through it real fast and I think it said it was a literal translation. That would be interesting.

And of course the price is right.


----------



## worktolive

I just finished a book last night and was reading a few samples this morning when the Silent as a Sanctuary book popped up on this thread. It sounded interesting and $5.04 for both books, seemed like a reasonable bargain price, so I got them both and started on the first one. I'm glad I did. I'm about 1/4 through and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Kind

worktolive said:


> I just finished a book last night and was reading a few samples this morning when the Silent as a Sanctuary book popped up on this thread. It sounded interesting and $5.04 for both books, seemed like a reasonable bargain price, so I got them both and started on the first one. I'm glad I did. I'm about 1/4 through and I'm enjoying it.


That's not a bad deal at all my friend. You got a K2 on the way as well??


----------



## worktolive

Kind said:


> That's not a bad deal at all my friend. You got a K2 on the way as well??


I'm sticking with my classic Kindle. I'm very happy with it. If/when it breaks, however, I'll be happy to buy the newest model (hopefully by then, the K3 will be out). My biggest fear is that mine will go kaput at a time when the K2 is not in stock. I can't even imagine having to do without it for a month or two. I'm so lucky that I got mine back in September before they ran out.


----------



## LDB

I hope my Kindle waits until around K7 or K8 to break, if that soon. As far as replacement though, I might move up to the K2 for the better battery life but most likely will wait till at least K3 for an upgrade.


----------



## marianneg

libro said:


> I was going to download the Holy Bible English Standard Version, but I read a few reviews that said it was difficult to navigate. Has anyone noticed this? The translation looks nice.


As Suzanne said, it has TOC navigation for both book and chapter. I'm not sure how much easier you could get for a book as large as the Bible. It's a fairly recent translation, so nowhere near copyright expiration, and it's a very good deal to get it for free. I actually paid $9.99 for this shortly after I got my Kindle last July - it's my favorite translation.


----------



## Marguerite

worktolive said:


> I'm sticking with my classic Kindle. I'm very happy with it. If/when it breaks, however, I'll be happy to buy the newest model (hopefully by then, the K3 will be out). My biggest fear is that mine will go kaput at a time when the K2 is not in stock. I can't even imagine having to do without it for a month or two. I'm so lucky that I got mine back in September before they ran out.
> 
> Mine broke in January right after I got it. Christmas gift. They had a new K1 to me in 2 1/2 days


----------



## frojazz

*Hide in Plain Sight*


EDIT:
No longer free--
*I also found this one, but couldn't get the picture to work right.
*Murder in the Marais


----------



## Meemo

Free on Amazon (first in a series):

Edited - the book that was free this morning isn't free anymore  

May have been a mistake on Amazon's part...I just turned on Whispernet & it did download for me, though, and was free.  (Not that I need another mystery series to get into...)


----------



## KimmyA

Meemo, I clicked on the book and it shows $9.99 for me.


----------



## Jen

The link frojazz posted to the same book is free, try this one!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001TK3L1U?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B001TK3L1U


----------



## Steph H

Use the text link in the post prior to Meemo's, for some reason the freebie isn't showing up in the link-maker search but there are two separate listings at Amazon, one for the freebie and one for the $9.99 version.


----------



## KimmyA

Thanks guys! I saw the link in frojazz's post but thought it went with the picture.


----------



## farmwife99

I just read on the Kindle Daily Post that The Holy Bible English Standard Version is a free download until May 20.


----------



## CS

frojazz said:


> Murder in the Marais


Thanks. I 1-Clicked.


----------



## sherylb

Meemo said:


> Free on Amazon (first in a series):


Not free and the other link does not work either.


----------



## CS

sherylb said:


> Not free and the other link does not work either.


Wow, you're right. It no longer works. But I guarantee you it did before. They must've pulled it. Maybe the freebie was an Amazon error?


----------



## mwvickers

CS said:


> Wow, you're right. It no longer works. But I guarantee you it did before. They must've pulled it. Maybe the freebie was an Amazon error?


It was free earlier. I guess I got it at the right time. LOL


----------



## Jammie

Yeah, I got it free as well but now it's gone.  Must have been a mistake that they have now corrected.  Thanks frojazz for posting that.  Glad I got it while I could!


----------



## CS

mwvickers said:


> It was free earlier. I guess I got it at the right time. LOL


Me too.


----------



## Mollyb52

I got it free last night too.  I guess we got in on a very small window


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Snap missed it


----------



## frojazz

Vegas_Asian said:


> Snap missed it


  Sorry to those who missed it--haven't read it yet, so I don't know if it will be worth $9.99!

But I'm glad that some of you were able to catch it...


----------



## Anne

mwvickers said:


> It was free earlier. I guess I got it at the right time. LOL


I got it free earlier.


----------



## Kind

Jammie said:


> Yeah, I got it free as well but now it's gone. Must have been a mistake that they have now corrected. Thanks frojazz for posting that. Glad I got it while I could!


Oh Yes, I love mistakes like that!! Amazon has made many mistakes in the past in posting prices on expensive things like Microsoft Windows. And the people that order it for cheap, Amazon eats crow on it too!! It's pretty cool that they take a hit for the customer.


----------



## Seamonkey

Yep, I got it free as well.. just checked and it is on my kindle and per the email, was free.



> Details:
> Order #: D01-7680383-6189004
> Subtotal of items: $ 0.00
> ------
> Total before tax: $ 0.00
> Sales Tax: $ 0.00
> ------
> Total for this Order: $ 0.00
> 
> The following item is auto-delivered wirelessly to your Kindle. Go to your Kindle to start reading. Or, click on the title to access it in Your Media Library.
> 
> *Murder in the Marais [Kindle Edition], Price: $0.00*
> Sold by: Amazon Digital Services, Inc.


Those of you who are sort of new to this.. we've learned that it is best to check as soon as you see a link and if the book is still free, grab it first and decide later! Of course there are some where I can see the description and know that I would never read it, but if there is any doubt, go for it, because often you'll miss a good deal.


----------



## ASPolicastro

Hello Everyone,
I just joined and I would like to offer both of my mystery/thrillers to the Kindle community FREE! Dark End of the Spectrum and Absence of Faith.

*Dark End of the Spectrum *- normally $2.99, *FREE* for a limited time at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/625. 
Be sure to use the *coupon code JJ86F* when checking out. Here is the description:

DARK END OF SPECTRUM will make you think twice before turning on your cell phone or PDA!

DARK END OF THE SPECTRUM is a frighteningly plausible, headline ripping tale of the real threats that loom in cyberspace based on the author's years of research.

DARK END OF THE SPECTRUM is a thriller that will connect with everyone with a cell phone, PDA or wireless device.

When digital terrorists known as ICER take over the US power grid and the cell phone network, they give the government an ultimatum - bomb the borders of Afghanistan and Pakistan with nuclear weapons to put an end to Al-Quada. When the government refuses,the group destroys most of the downed aircraft in several major airports.

When ICER sends a pulse that will kill people on the East Coast, only security expert Dan Riker can stop them, but ICER has kidnapped his family.

Will Dan save his family or will millions die?

*Absence of Faith* - *FREE *to download at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/526 and available in print at $15.99 at http://www.lulu.com/content/368044

In this medical mystery thriller, Doctor Carson Hyll falls asleep and drives into a river and experiences one of the worst nightmares of his life. The young intern is knocked unconscious and has a negative near death experience so real, so frightening that he thinks he died and went to hell.

When others in the highly-religious small town of Ocean Village have similar negative near death experiences and wake up with burnt skin, they believe they went to hell and that God has abandoned them.

Matters get worse when a local Satanic cult emerges to promote their beliefs and win over the town residents.
Will the heroine, Chantress, be able to stop cult leader Kyle Mabus or will he succeed in destroying all known religions in the world?

Bestselling author and psychic Sylvia Browne writes in her book, Prophecy, that, "...our beliefs are the driving force behind our behavior, our opinions, our actions. Without faith, without our beliefs, we're lost."

I hope you find them interesting!


----------



## geko29

Fantastic Anthony, I look forward to reading both--they're right up my alley!  Could you tell us how many pages each one is in print?  I don't see it listed, and I try to keep track of my total reading since getting Kindle in the "traditional" manner.


----------



## KimmyA

Thanks Anthony. I got both.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sigh!  I love free books. . . . wonder if I'll ever get to read them all!  

Note:  on the two from smashwords above. . .the one is free with the code.  For the other, the sample is free -- listed as 50% of the book.  Your you can 'buy' the whole book for 'name your price'. . .they suggest 37 cents, but you can choose to pay 0.  Since the authors are trying to make money, I figure to get the sample and then pay something if I decided I like it and want the whole book. . . 

Ann


----------



## CuriousLaura

thank you Anthony, they look really cool....


----------



## Lizzy

Absence Of Faith i got last week and its next in line. I just read Dourado, now i'm reading Surviving The Fog (all Smashwords books). Thanks for offering these. Cant wait to read them.


----------



## Suzanne

Thank You! They sound good!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

for some reason my computer is telling me: http 500 internal server error when I try to go the smashwords


----------



## Rivery

We're overloading their server? I was able to get on earlier.


Vegas_Asian said:


> for some reason my computer is telling me: http 500 internal server error when I try to go the smashwords


----------



## Lizzy

Vegas_Asian said:


> for some reason my computer is telling me: http 500 internal server error when I try to go the smashwords


I think their having traffic problems or something. I had a hard time getting on there this morning to but i finally made it.


----------



## marianneg

I'm having trouble right now, too.  I'll try again tomorrow morning or something.


----------



## Angela

Well, I managed to get Dark End of the Spectrum after several attempts about 2 hours ago, but have not been able to get back on since to get the other one. Thanks Anthony. I will keep trying and am looking forward to reading your books!


----------



## CS

I got an error message after I was ready to complete my transactions, but I guess it worked because I went back to the book listings and it was acknowledged that I had "purchased" both. I was then able to DL them without any issues. Thank you, Anthony.


----------



## Magpie

Maybe some of you can help me. I'm trying to get the free smashwords and when I signed up for the smashwords account I used my email address. Should I have used my kindle address? Will the books be sent to my email address and then I download them to my kindle or should I have used my kindle address and they would be sent to my kindle? I don't see the books anywhere I'm confussed


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thank you, Anthony!  I am ALWAYS up for a free book and believe me, I talk about those books that I like!!     You are being very generous here and I hope that it pays forward....

Lindsaygator, you need to download the Kindle format of the book you got at smashword.  Either download to your computer and then transfer to your Kindle via USB port OR directly download to your connected Kindle.  I personally would recommend downloading to your computer first so that you have a backup in case if gets deleted from your Kindle....In MyDocuments, I have a folder titled My eBooks and that I where I have my non-Amazon books backed up....Hope that this helps a little...


----------



## pidgeon92

lindsaygator said:


> Maybe some of you can help me. I'm trying to get the free smash books and when I signed up for the smashbooks account I used my email address. Should I have used my kindle address? Will the books be sent to my email address and then I download them to my kindle or shoud I have used my kindle address and they would be sent to my kindle? I don't see the books anywhere I'm confussed


Do you mean Smashwords? You download the books to your computer, and then use the USB cord to transfer them... Or you can email the file to your Kindle.


----------



## Magpie

thank you


----------



## Vegas_Asian

YAY!!! Just got it! Thank you, Mr. Policastro


----------



## Kind

marianner said:


> I'm having trouble right now, too. I'll try again tomorrow morning or something.


Ditto ^^ I was having the same issue.


----------



## luvmy4brats

mwvickers said:


> It was free earlier. I guess I got it at the right time. LOL


I'm glad I got mine too!


----------



## Guest

Lizzy said:


> Here's a free Bible for the Christians here:
> 
> The Holy Bible English Standard Version (ESV)


I just got that Bible too. It looks better than the one I bought.


----------



## melissaj323

I saw on Amazon this morning that Harlequin is giving 16 ebooks for free to celebrate their 60 years!  You will find it right above the kindle top sellers.


----------



## farmwife99

melissaj323 said:


> I saw on Amazon this morning that Harlequin is giving 16 ebooks for free to celebrate their 60 years! You will find it right above the kindle top sellers.


The 8 books are
Homespun Bride by Jillian Hart 
Price of Passion by Susan Napier
Baby Bonanza by Maureen Child
Irresistible Forces by Brenda Jackson
Crime Scene at Cardwell Ranch by B.J. Daniels
Kiss Me Deadly by Michele Hauf
Hide in Plain Sight by Marta Perry
Once a Cowboy by Linda Warren

I don't know to get the picture and make it into a link, maybe some else can do that for these free Har. Rom. books.


----------



## Anju 

Thanks AS - downloaded both today.


----------



## Seamonkey

I think if you go back in this thread (and maybe some in January) we pretty much have all the Herlequin links listed.


----------



## marianneg

Just found this, courtesy of the amazon boards. Author's site, with links to PDF files on lulu.com:
http://www.paytonlee.com/Free.htm


----------



## Suzanne

Thanks so much, marianner!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For the latest free book finds see the March 2009 thread!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4674.0.html


----------

